# Je n'arrive plus à jouer en ligne avec mon mac



## Secretely (26 Février 2011)

Bonjour, ça fonctionnait avant mais j'ai dû jouer avec quelques options mais j'ai un jeu qui ne veut plus se connecter pour jouer en ligne.  

Voici ce qui est écrit.  Quelqu'un peut m'aider?


----------



## Anonyme (26 Février 2011)

Salut,

En fait il dit que cela vient du firewall (un paramètre qui empêche)


----------------------
Note du modérateur (ici Aliboron) : 
Il est ici question de réseau, de paramétrage réseau. Donc, comme on a bien entendu lu au préalable le message de Pascal77 en tête du forum "Applications" ou/et la table d'orientation, on déménage vers "Internet et réseau", là où se retrouvent les spécialistes. Et hop !!!


----------



## Secretely (26 Février 2011)

Ok mais je fais quoi à partir de là?  Je voudrais permettre à mon jeu de se connecter comme avant sur internet tout en demeurant sécuritaire et en évitant que des gens puissent venir entrer sur mon ordi.


----------



## Secretely (27 Février 2011)

Quelqu'un peut m'aider svp?


----------



## Polo35230 (27 Février 2011)

Salut,
Comme dit ASP, soit voir dans le firewall, si il y en a un, soit peut-être voir dans la box, et rajouter dans la section NAT/PAT le protocole (TCP ou UDP), et les ports utilisés par le jeu.


----------



## Secretely (27 Février 2011)

Je ne sais pas si c'est de ça dont vous parler mais voici ce que je vois.  À partir de là, je fais quoi?  Je ne suis pas familier avec les ordis alors ce serait apprécié d'avoir une marche à suivre étape par étape.

Merci encore pour votre aide!


----------



## Davida (27 Février 2011)

oui entrantes mais n'oublie pas que un jeux sais dans les deux sensé entré comme sortie... 

donc désactive complètement ton par-feu ou sinon sélection le logiciel et fait le - pour l'enlevé de la liste et puis essaye


----------



## Secretely (27 Février 2011)

Ok donc je dis oui pour toutes les connexions entrantes?  Mais est-ce que je peux me faire pirater quand je laisse entrer tout le monde sur mon ordi?


----------



## Davida (27 Février 2011)

Un mac n'est pas si simple que sa a piraté il faut déjà avoir le nom de Login comme le mot de pass admin pour installer un logiciel malveillant puis encore sur ton ordinateur il dois y avoir des port ouvert... 


moi ce que je te conseille c'est tout simplement de désactivé ton Par feu.


----------



## Secretely (27 Février 2011)

Ok je pense bien l'avoir désactivé mais ça ne fonctionne pas encore.  Voici ce que je vois.


----------



## Davida (27 Février 2011)

décoche encore les deux options que tu as la sur ton printscreen


----------



## Secretely (27 Février 2011)

Négatif, ça ne fonctionne pas plus si je décoche ces deux options.


----------



## Davida (27 Février 2011)

désactive le par feu et redemare ton mac... 

est ce que c'est une application web ou .app ?


----------



## Secretely (27 Février 2011)

Euh je sais pas si c'est une application web ...  Je l'ai acheté sur le web et j'ai dû le telécharger il y a environ deux ans et tout fonctionnait mais ça faisait plusieurs mois que j'avais joué alors j'ai dû toucher à une option.

Voici un lien vers mon jeu;

http://www.poker-academy.com/poker-software/index.php


----------



## Davida (27 Février 2011)

ce n'est pas une application web sais bien une application fixe... a tu essayer de aller sur leur site dans le support ?

http://www.poker-academy.com/support/


----------



## Secretely (27 Février 2011)

Je viens de leur écrire mais ils me disent que le temps d'attente avant une réponse peut être très long car ils sont débordés


----------



## Davida (27 Février 2011)

car pour moi je ne vois aucune autre possibilité a part si tu as aussi changer les réglage de ton par- feu sur ton routeur sinon  je ne vois pas de problème directement


----------



## Secretely (27 Février 2011)

Je n'ai pas acheté de routeur pour mon mac.


----------



## Secretely (28 Février 2011)

Finalement, j'ai obtenu une réponse du forum d'aide du jeu.  Il fallait simplement que je télécharge la nouvelle version et maintenant tout est réglé.

Merci beaucoup Davida, Polo35230 et ASF-44.  Votre aide était très appréciée.


----------

